
Twitter attempts to backpedal on app user limits - auxbuss
https://twitter.com/twitterapi/status/237646343835877376
======
jcoder
I'm not a Twitter client developer, can anyone tell me how this isn't a
totally meaningless statement? Who _other_ than client developers would need >
100k tokens?

